# My first post



## Cardwell Farm (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi there, we are Cardwell Farm. I am learning so much about chickens and gardening. I absolutely love it. Me and my husband started 3 years ago almost. We have a YouTube channel and Facebook devoted to our homestead/farm. Look us up. Cardwell Farm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome Cardwell. I thought I was having sleep issues last night but I see you posted at 1:30. 

What kind of chickens are you raising? What else does your farm contain?


----------



## Cardwell Farm (Aug 11, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Welcome Cardwell. I thought I was having sleep issues last night but I see you posted at 1:30.
> 
> What kind of chickens are you raising? What else does your farm contain?


Hey there, we raise pure Speckled Sussex right now. We are trying to bring the breed numbers up in the USA. They are amazing birds. Great personalities, beautiful, good layers, good meat. It's just amazing.


----------



## Cardwell Farm (Aug 11, 2020)

Cardwell Farm said:


> Hey there, we raise pure Speckled Sussex right now. We are trying to bring the breed numbers up in the USA. They are amazing birds. Great personalities, beautiful, good layers, good meat. It's just amazing.


And yes I was having a horrible time trying to sleep


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I took benadryl to keep from waking up all night scratching at fire ant bites. 

It seems to cause me serious sleep issues so I don't think I'll ever do that again. 

Speckled Sussex seem to be a favorite among a number of people. I'm surprised that the numbers are low at all.


----------



## Cardwell Farm (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes they are on the breed conservancy list. We sell hatching eggs all over the USA so hopefully we are helping them out


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess that's one of those things where a breed is super popular then another comes along and the other is pushed to the back of the line.


----------



## Cardwell Farm (Aug 11, 2020)

It's so sad, but true. Now it's all about the Cornish cross. I'm all about heritage breeds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cornish Cross though is used for the table. For me it was raising Silkies and I can tell you there is no shortage of them. I think it's more a personal preference thing. I had other breeds but it was the Silkies that I found the best fit for me.


----------



## Cardwell Farm (Aug 11, 2020)

I absolutely loveeee silkies. Soo cute!


----------

